# Dragonflies!!!



## pugnacious33 (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## PhotoTish (Sep 10, 2011)

I think these are great!  They look really sharp on my computer screen and the colours are wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## jrice12 (Sep 10, 2011)

Just my opinions.

#1:  Great photo.  Everything works here I think.  Background color tone follows the subject and then down to the stick (in hue).  The square cropping works with the stick being symmetrical and the head being at 1/3rd in from left, plus good overall balance left-right and top-bottom.  The "death grip" on a dead stick tells a story.  Color of head has enough contrast to make it the focal point of the image.  The DOF was good with focus fading away over the "body stripes" and the head totally in focus.  Overall lighting is pretty good, some cutoff in the legs and the stick may be a little contrasty - not much staturation or washout.

#2:  Don't like the DOF here - back of head (where legs attach) is slightly out of focus and that distracts me. Colors are stunning though.


----------



## edddial (Sep 11, 2011)

I like #1, original & sharp! Great photo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## pugnacious33 (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## shootnride (Sep 11, 2011)

Well done


----------



## SkyBlue (Sep 11, 2011)

It's too perfect.
And I hope to see the world this way...

Great work, Jason!


----------



## Leftyplayer (Sep 11, 2011)

Marvelous shots.

If you don't mind my asking, what lense did you use?


----------



## gianchetta (Sep 11, 2011)

I have never seen dragonflies that colorful!  Those are awesome!  What region or area were you in when you took those?  Very cool!


----------



## pugnacious33 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks! I shot these with a Canon 100mm 2.8 macro. The sharpest lens I have ever owned / used. These were shot in South Mississippi. I had no idea they were so colorful either, didn't realize it til I started editing the photos.


----------

